# New to Saltwater



## Cohumulone (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey all,

Just moved to Jacksonville, FL at the end of April from Phoenix. Raised in East Tennessee, we grew up trout, bass, and bluegill fishing. Started surf fishing out here a few weeks ago and love it. So far I've only gotten a few fish, but my favorite was two weeks ago. 26.5" Red off Jax beach. I'm only fishing with a little 6'6" bass bait-casting rig at the moment. I'll tell ya that red fought me on that rig pretty hard. Thankfully, I had the sense to spool it with some new braid before I started fishing out here. 

I'm getting a new rig soon (most likely today or tomorrow). I will be primarily fishing surf and pier (imagine that). If I get a 10' rod, is that too big and awkward for a pier too? Should I look at 2 separate rigs for them? Also considering a 12' rod I saw at Rick's bait and tackle. Most likely putting a Penn Battle on whichever I go with. 

In my few outings, I've only used double drop rigs with 2/0 circle hooks. 2 or 4oz weights depending on how I feel about the currents at the time. Those weights give me hell on my little reel, by the way. I get more birds nests than ever before, casting so heavy. I'm used to smaller lures of course. Are there any other recommended rigs? I'm not a fan of the circle hooks all the time. Only when I am using the whole shrimp. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

A 10 footer is not a bad size to fish pier and surf IMO go to a mom and pop store to buy your stuff they will answer your questions on the geer.
2/0 is a big hook I use from a 2 to a 1/0 Good luck


----------



## Cohumulone (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah, I talked to the guys at Rick's at Jax beach. Trying to get there before they close today. We'll see what traffic looks like after work. 

I think my problem with the hooks is the curve in the shrimp if and when they die. I can't seem to hook them right. When they're alive, it's easier. I just hook them through the head, just in front of the brain. After they die, it gets too soft there.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Cohumulone - *Welcome to the SunShine State* !!!!!
something to experiment with for your salt water fishing is salted baits - - - 
this is where you take some fresh shrimp, clams, squid, or whatever you can find in small amounts.
Even your leftovers will be ok IF they have been kept on ice the whole time.
- - - in a tupperware container - - - 
1/4" layer of *Kosher Salt*, layer of your bait, with 1/4" space between each piece
Nother 1/4" layer of salt, nother layer of bait and so on ..... then into the fridge. Minimum of 24 hours before you use it.
a week is better. I have read that some of these baits have lasted 6 to 12 months with no refrigeration at all and were still usable.
this technique toughens up the fiber in the baits and is a great preservation method.
Personally, I keep each type of bait in its own container to preserve its own unique flavor and aroma.
After a few days in the tupperware container, you can transfer the baits, _with the salt_, 
into a pint size zip-top bag and label accordingly with the date.
This will cut down the amount of storage space in the fridge. (and your bait cooler)
All salt water baits can be salted: finger mullet, cut bait, sandfleas, squid, shrimp, clams, etc etc etc.
Jacksonville is an AWESOME place to be !! St. Johns River holds many aquatic surprises !!
Mayport has some challanges, but is worth the effort to find a good place on the beach to fish.


----------



## Cohumulone (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the tips on bait, Johnny. I'll give that a shot. 

I ended up with a 10' Penn Pursuit II combo for $80. I couldn't pass that deal up. Fished Saturday night from about 8pm to 11pm on South Ponte Vedra (right across from that Exxon on A1A). Fish were very active, but I caught no keepers. Bunch of very small whitings and catfish. The cats were getting annoying, actually. Once the tide started going down, all activity stopped. 

I met the folks at The Bait Shack in St Augustine right next to the boat ramp. Very nice people. The owner Elaine told me about jigging right there for flounder. I'm going to do that in a few days.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

OH NO, CATFISH !!
I had a horrible experience with getting stabbed in the palm of my hand with a catfish barb.
terrible horrible pain !! I was sure the barb penetrated my hand at least 3/4" ...
I had no idea as how to treat it, not much blood, held ice on it for half hour. I could not even load
up my cart and go home it hurt so bad.
next day, I researched on what to do if it happens again. the puncture wound was not a puncture at all.
only a 3/8" scratch !!! not even 1/16" deep - wow.
the TOXIC VENOM from the barb is what caused the pain - not the actual puncture.
I found several remedies for this injury: most were to put in your hand in hot water.
the hotter - the better, it kills the toxin. COLD will only allow the toxin to survive longer in your flesh.
next was meat tenderizer and baking soda, half and half, mixed into a paste with fresh water.
if none of that is available, go to your vehicle, start the engine..... make SURE it is in park and 
can in no way move accidentally. very SAFELY, put your hand on the exhaust pipe and hold it
for as long as you can, this will also work to kill the toxin. ICE WILL NOT WORK !!!

Since you are new to Florida - there are MANY things in the ocean that can hurt you BAD !!!
Ask around, get some good reliable intel - and put the assorted first aids in your tackle box.
enjoy and be safe out there !!


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh no, not the tailpipe treatment. First aide advice does mention hot water soaking to relieve the pain. A hot tail pipe could easily cause much more injury than the sting. In addition you would be seeking treatment for a burn and the sting. Any puncture wound has the potential for some nasty infections. Get yourself to a clinic or even a pharmacy to get advice on appropriate treatment. Do a web search on first aide for "catfish sting" to get more info. Now fishing addiction and tackle hoarding is a much more serious problem. LEW1 in Knoxville


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

hahahhahaa I didn't mean to hold on to a HOT ex. pipe that just came off the race track.
I think that a vehicle in idle, from a cold start, would not get hot enough to do you harm.
I am talking about the end of the tail pipe - not at the manifold.
besides, anyone with common sense would not intentionally hold on to a hot pipe until the flesh stuck.
IF I had known of this treatment when I had my ordeal, I would have been holding onto that exhaust pipe
like a *KOALA BEAR* !!! LOL I'm telling you, that was some _SERIOUS_ pain !!!


----------



## Cohumulone (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, sorry to hear about that, but it was a little funny (glad you're ok). Fortunately, I was already pretty aware of the potential dangers of the salt-cat stings. I tried my damnedest to not even touch them. I wear those silly looking beach shoes when I fish with the hard rubber soles. I was waiting til the fish calmed down a bit and then stepping on their sides while using long nose pliers to pull the hooks out. Threw them back in with the pliers too. Only one slight scare when one of them did a little flip at my foot while i was holding him down. Didn't get me though. 

LEW1, I'm originally from Knoxville. South Knoxville, to be exact. Went to Doyle, then South Doyle High School. I know all about tackle hoarding.  I have a closet full of bass gear, and I'm already thinking of all the things I "need" for my saltwater outings. Heck, I'm already pricing a baitcaster trolley rig rod to go along with the new spinning rig that I'll use for my mud hook. I'll tell ya, this is as bad as my wife with purses and shoes.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I dropped a sail cat on my foot about 6 years ago. The side fin jabbed straight into the joint of my big toe and bled like a stuck pig. That was seriously some of the worst pain ever! I told my fishing buddy that if I had eaten anything at all in the past 4 hours, I would have yakked it up.....the pain was so bad I was nauseous. The pain was was a shooting pain that extended all the way up to my hip joint! I just layed in the bottom of the boat for about an hour until the hurting finally subsided. Of course, my buddy thought this was the funniest thing ever witnessed


----------

